# Calendar of Forum Meets 2012



## Northerner (Nov 21, 2011)

Since we have had a number of very successful Forum Meets in 2011 up and down the country, I thought it would be a good idea to set up a calendar of future events which matches closely with the ones in 2011. This is not exhaustive, and extra events may be added if there is a demand  Venues will be announced closer to the date of each event, but this is just to give members old and new an idea of when to expect a Meet in their area. All dates are Saturdays as this is the most likely day that people will be able to come and transport will be good.

January 28th - Oxford

March 10th - Bristol + March 11th Bath - Northerner running in Bath half marathon!

April 21st - London: Penderel's Oak

May  5th - Circle D fourth birthday and Forum Meet, Kent

June 9th - Glasgow

July 7th - York

July 21st - Brighton CANCELLED

September 22nd - Birmingham

November 10th - Forum 4th birthday, London, Penderel's Oak 

November 17th - Forum 4th birthday, Manchester - venue to be confirmed

If you want to suggest future events, please start a separate thread


----------

